# Timeshare/hotel/Villa Tuscany Area



## Carlsbadguy (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking into spending some time in the Tuscany area in teh fall of 2012 before leaving ona cruise out of Venice.  Any suggestions of timeshares/rentals to stay in and where would the best locations be?  Also has anyone ever rented a car in FLorence and dropped it off in Venice?
Timing will be mid september till end of October,  Haven't picked exact cruise yet.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2012)

We liked Hotel Pescille, a countryside hotel just outside San Gimignano.
It was well-situated for visiting nearby hill towns, Siena, and wineries.
http://www.pescille.it/pescille/index_en.php

We rented a car from Budget, a few blocks South of the main train station in Florence, drove into Tuscany for a few days, returned the car and took the train to Venice. It was far more comfortable than driving that distance.


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been watching RCI for quite some time, looking for a timeshare in Tuscany for the end of a cruise in 2013.  I finally confirmed Il Poggio.  That is the only one in Tuscany that I've seen come available online.  Units pop up now and then, but if you don't book them quickly, they change into rentals.

RCI has a resort in Umbria that often has availability, The Carpediem Assisi Living Club.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 3, 2012)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Also has anyone ever rented a car in FLorence and dropped it off in Venice?


We've done the reverse, pick-up in Venice and drop-off in Florence. And a few months ago, we picked up in Milan, dropped off in Venice. 

We've always used AutoEurope and there aren't any major extra drop charges - except right now you have to pay the parking garage fee in Venice proper for some reason, which was about 24 Euro. You can price the rental at www.autoeurope.com, then call to see whether that fee would apply - if your drop-off would be all the way into town.

By the way, we reserved their least expensive "mini" car, and it was plenty big for 2, and plenty of power.


----------

